# Mortons smoke flavored sugar cure



## Lyle sinden (Mar 7, 2020)

I know this product has been discontinued but I still have a 7.5# bag. Does anyone have a good knowledge on why this was only recommended for dry curing and why you couldn’t use it in a brine for the curing salt? If a person could would the 
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
amount used be equivalent to the curing salt portion?


----------

